# .30-.30



## Newbie101 (Nov 28, 2017)

So I am In the market and really want the Henry but the price tag is to much for me right now. What are you guys thoughts on the Marlin or Rossi? I am leaning towards this but it will be my first .30-.30 so I would like so advice. The use of this rifle with be my all round rifle for deer or hogs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Marlin hands down over Rossi.


----------



## Newbie101 (Nov 28, 2017)

Is the Marlin 30-30 effective here in Florida? Or I was looking at 270


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Newbie101 said:


> Is the Marlin 30-30 effective here in Florida? Or I was looking at 270
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean it’s a rifle that can kill deer so yeah. Tons of better calibers out there though.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Splittine hit the nail on the head...


----------



## Newbie101 (Nov 28, 2017)

Splittine said:


> I mean it’s a rifle that can kill deer so yeah. Tons of better calibers out there though.




Awesome well would you recommend a different rifle in the same price range? 400 or so. I don’t need a Cadillac just an effective rifle. It will be my first hunting rife so I need it be versatile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Newbie Europtic.com has some Tikka T3 Hunters that are $518 in .270. Little jacks guns is a $20 FFL transfer fee and $15 for military and LEOs.
http://www.eurooptic.com/tikka-t3-hunter-270-win-jrta318-with-rings.aspx

Some other good ones for the price range are TC Venture, Savage Axis, and Ruger American. And if you look around you probably can find some Savage 110s around $500 scope package and cheaper for bare rifle.


----------



## Newbie101 (Nov 28, 2017)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Newbie Europtic.com has some Tikka T3 Hunters that are $518 in .270. Little jacks guns is a $20 FFL transfer fee and $15 for military and LEOs.
> http://www.eurooptic.com/tikka-t3-hunter-270-win-jrta318-with-rings.aspx
> 
> Some other good ones for the price range are TC Venture, Savage Axis, and Ruger American. And if you look around you probably can find some Savage 110s around $500 scope package and cheaper for bare rifle.




Thank you I’ll check it out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

I shoot a Marlin 30.30 that was handed down as a family heirloom.

Love it. Shot many a round on irons before scoping it with a Zeiss 3-9X50. Scope cost more than the gun. Just have to realize those distance limitations.

150 gr Winchesters spot on at 100 yds.

Good Luck.


----------



## Newbie101 (Nov 28, 2017)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Newbie Europtic.com has some Tikka T3 Hunters that are $518 in .270. Little jacks guns is a $20 FFL transfer fee and $15 for military and LEOs.
> http://www.eurooptic.com/tikka-t3-hunter-270-win-jrta318-with-rings.aspx
> 
> Some other good ones for the price range are TC Venture, Savage Axis, and Ruger American. And if you look around you probably can find some Savage 110s around $500 scope package and cheaper for bare rifle.


Hey is there a big difference between the axis and axis 2?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Not a .270, but, pretty good price....(Tikka)

Mikes Gun Shop (Scotts Outdoors)


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have been doing a lot of looking and the thompson center compass is about spot on out of the box.You can find them under 300 bucks and put the best scope ya can afford ya should have a great gun.I am hopeing I get the green light from Santa for the 270,and all in on a 56mm meopta topping.The odds are looking good,I have left enough sales adds and and other tips out for a while. We will see.I would go with 270 In case ya get a invite to hunt with some one and need a 150 to 200 yrd sure shot.But heck what do I know,hell I just hunt.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ruger American, Savage 110, Thompson Center Compass all fit your price and Shot true good guns. Find you a Scope you can afford and shoot it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

All depends on price point and style of rifle you want. Lever action, I'd look fer an older Marlin 30-30....Don't pass up a 35 REM if you can find one, I love mine and I don't really care fer levers.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

buy once, cry once. 270 is hands down the preferred whitetail caliber over all others nationwide. That doesn't mean other calibers won't work though.
http://www.cdnnsports.com/catalogsearch/result/?caliber=270 WIN

$400 is not a lot to work with since the most important part of a deer rifle is the scope and $400 will buy a decent scope, but not even middle of the road (new).

Your best option is to find someone getting out of hunting that cannot get their money back out of their rifle. AR15.com Equipment Exchange is a good place to troll for bolt rifles and used quality optics as people transition from hunting rifles to "black rifles". I've gotten some ridiculous deals off that site.

Boom! Thank me later. It's a 30/06, but that keeps your options open for bigger game. This will last you a lifetime..and your kids...etc...:
http://www.ar15.com/forums/Equipmen...-deer-rifle-w-Leupold-550-shipped/93-1710188/


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

A 30-30 is a bush gun and it will do 90% of everything that you will need it to do in this part of the country, there are some guys that shoot gas lines or power cuts that might be looking at 250+ yards, but that is the exception. If you pair the rifle with Hornady Lever Evolution ammo and a moderate scope, you will be set out to 200 yds.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

bcbz71 said:


> buy once, cry once. 270 is hands down the preferred whitetail caliber over all others nationwide. That doesn't mean other calibers won't work though.
> http://www.cdnnsports.com/catalogsearch/result/?caliber=270 WIN
> 
> $400 is not a lot to work with since the most important part of a deer rifle is the scope and $400 will buy a decent scope, but not even middle of the road (new).
> ...


While the .270 is a fine cartridge, the most popular deer caliber in the US is a 30 caliber. Both the 30-30 and 30-06 are more popular than the .270 for deer hunting in the US.

Here is an article in F&S listing the best cartridges for Deer, and the 270 is fourth:

https://www.outdoorlife.com/top-10-cartridges-for-hunting-whitetail-deer#page-3

ANd here is a table showing the rifle ammunition sales figures: (Assume .223 and .308 are higher because of the popularity of the AR Platform):

Here are Federal’s top sellers from 2014:
1. .223 Remington/5.56mm NATO
2. .308 Winchester/7.62x51mm NATO
*3. .30-’06 Springfield*
4. .30-30 Winchester
*5. .270 Winchester*
6. .243 Winchester
7. .300 Winchester Magnum
8. 7mm Remington Magnum
9. 7.62x39
10. .300 Winchester Short Magnum


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Don’t be normal. .270 and 30.06 is for homos.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

.308win, ride or die.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> .308win, ride or die.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Grouper22 wife left him for me.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> .308 is my favorite round of all time.


Yep, I have 2 rifles in .308 they are my go-to from mice to moose.
Ammo is readily available and not too expensive.

I have a 6mm Remington that I love to shoot, but ammo availability is hit or miss.

And the old "Grocery Gitter" is a Sears Revelation bolt-action 30 06. Hits hard on both ends of the gun.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Newbie101: What did you buy?


----------



## Newbie101 (Nov 28, 2017)

Well to save money....... I bought a maverick 88 but I am saving my money to buy or build an AR 10. I like the maverick because it was affordable and I am comfortable with the 12 gauge plus I can do a lot of different species hunting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

PSA has/had SS AR10 on sale for like $500.


----------



## Newbie101 (Nov 28, 2017)

Splittine said:


> PSA has/had SS AR10 on sale for like $500.




Wow that’s pretty nice. I think they are out of stock on that. Thank you the heads uo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

FWIW I got a Henry .22 lever for gits and shiggles. At Academy for 289. Love that gun. The iron sights make it fun to shoot, and it's a good truck gun for varmints on the farm. I've been shooting the sub-sonic shorts in it. Holds 22 with one chambered. Great for plinking.

I'm looking for a Henry lever in .308 to be my go-to truck gun for bigger stuff. Hogs and such. Will scope that one for sure.


----------

